# Appearance Test - Prima Amigo vs Poorboys Blackhole



## -Raven-

I gave the Lex IS F a going over today, so good time to test out a few things. I apologise for the iPhone 4S pics, but hopefully you guys can see something. Not a scientific test by any standards, but a little insight into why many love Amigo.

The two contestants.










First, the whole door was given a wipedown with 3M Wax and Grease Remover.










Area taped off. Amigo will be on the left, Blackhole on the right.










A different black pad was used for each product.










Both products worked in, and left to haze. Amigo on the left, Blackhole on the right.










The tape line goes from the powerboard to my finger. You can see the darkening effect from the Amigo on the left side, nothing from Blackhole on the right.










Here is another pic. You can see the difference in colour on the concrete. Again, Amigo on the left, Blackhole on the right.










I know it's very hard to see from pictures, harder to capture especially reflective black, but I did see a distinctive difference between the two. The Blackhole made the paint a bit more reflective, but not much in it. The Amigo, looked darker, and a bit clearer. Hard to tell from these little test squares, but the Blackhole is more reflective, and Amigo is the wetter looking of the two. I will update this thread when I detail my friends single stage red car. It's very easy to see the difference on that colour!

Amigo is certainly the easier of the two to remove, but not like the Blackhole is hard or anything. The Amigo seems to just melt into the paint a lot quicker, and is a lot slicker to the touch too.

I have Chemical Guy's EZ creme as well, but I didn't really bother testing it, as I can't tell any visual difference between it and Blackhole. 

The Lex all glazed in Amigo, awaiting a coat in Naviwax Dark.


----------



## Dan_S

Some really good insight into the two products mate, excellent feedback on the Amigo. It is well suited to all colours in particular black and red.


----------



## Hoppo32

I first started using Amigo a couple of years ago when a trader sent me the wrong item in an order and i thought bugger it i'll try it as i couldnt be bothered to send it back.
Now 2 years on it's one of the few essential items in my kit that i would hate to be without.
Works well on silver as well.


----------



## maikolo

Thanks for the review sounds like it gives a more depth to dark coloured cars cant wait to put this on my M3 now:thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3

Very good but there seems to be a national shortage of Prima Amigo in the UK


----------



## toni

Very good comparison TypeR+
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## msb

STEALTH K3 said:


> Very good but there seems to be a national shortage of Prima Amigo in the UK


thats because everyones found out how bloody amazing it is:thumb:


----------



## gally

Thanks for the test mate, of course you're never going to tell from pictures but anyone who has actually used it has raved about it. It's one of the best products to reach my detailing box thanks to Spoony (Stuart).

I would use it over any other glaze at the minute. Have you tried Britemax BlackMax dude? It's kinda like the original version of Amigo. Matt at i4detailing does some samples of it or a bottle for a good price.

The slickness of Amigo still astounds me. Compliments any LSP.


----------



## umi000

Great test! I've been on the fence regarding Amigo (wondering if it was really that much better than Blackhole), but this has pushed me into getting some with my next order .


----------



## chillly

Looks very yummy mate :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

No, not tried BlackMax yet Gally. I wouldn't mind getting a sample. Only heard about it recently though.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great test :thumb:


----------



## gally

type[r]+ said:


> No, not tried BlackMax yet Gally. I wouldn't mind getting a sample. Only heard about it recently though.


Give him a PM mate, he'll definitely value your experienced thoughts.


----------



## herbiedacious

Glad l got myself some more last month,looks like there's going to be a shortage now! It's brilliant on dark colours.


----------



## McClane

Nice test, and more Prima Amigo experiments which is good from my POV!  

There does appear to be a noticeable difference there. Do you think you'd have had the same difference if not applied by machine? I'm interested in whether these glazes, including EZ creme only come "alive" by machine.

I'm going to give my car another going over with Amigo come the spring... I'm tempted to leave it for a few hrs to cure (in line with advice I've read somewhere on here). And maybe layer it?

Either way, Lexus is looking good :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

i missed the boat when shinerama had it on special, dammit :lol:


----------



## JonD

It'd be good to see the same test done on a lighter coloured car, silver or white would be good


----------



## Franzpan

Where did you get the little bottle of BH? I would like a bottle that size of White Diamond just to try it.


----------



## DAN:

Excuse the poor pic but i tested this to pretty much the same effect back in the summer on a rr sport, the bonnet had been washed, clayed then followed by the right side was machined on prima amigo...results are nothing but fab everytime i use it

The streaking on the left is to show that it is the amigo making the paint colour change not my polishing (at the time i was shocked lol)


----------



## pawlik

After full correction ( wet sanding+polishing+jeweling) it make a sense using Amigo (or any glaze)? I have CG Wet Mirror Finish but after full correction I don't see any difference on glazed surface and not glazed . Only one thing: after WMF surface is very slick.


----------



## stangalang

So your telling me that amigo is better than blackhole? Matt tell me something I don't know :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Franzpan said:


> Where did you get the little bottle of BH? I would like a bottle that size of White Diamond just to try it.


That one came from Autogeek USA. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

pawlik said:


> After full correction ( wet sanding+polishing+jeweling) it make a sense using Amigo (or any glaze)? I have CG Wet Mirror Finish but after full correction I don't see any difference on glazed surface and not glazed . Only one thing: after WMF surface is very slick.


I've found glazes like Prima Amigo, Clearkote RMG, and Megs #7 always add something to the paint. I find they always look darker and wetter. You might like to try a few different ones out, like the ones I've mentioned. The best thing about Amigo is it plays nice with sealants whilst having a nice oil glaze look to it. The other two I've mentioned look a bit wetter to me, but they are true oil glazes. :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy

Thanks for the review , been thinking about getting Amigo for a while now:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

JonD said:


> It'd be good to see the same test done on a lighter coloured car, silver or white would be good


Amigo looks nice on all colours! On white it looks wet and glassy. I seen someone posted a pic of a white Mini glazed in Amigo a little while ago. Very impressive! :argie:

I've got a silver IS350F sport to detail in the coming weeks, I might have to post a pic for you when it's done. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

DAN: said:


> Excuse the poor pic but i tested this to pretty much the same effect back in the summer on a rr sport, the bonnet had been washed, clayed then followed by the right side was machined on prima amigo...results are nothing but fab everytime i use it
> 
> The streaking on the left is to show that it is the amigo making the paint colour change not my polishing (at the time i was shocked lol)


You can see the colour change much better in your pic! :thumb: 
Mine looks much better on my phone.


----------



## DAN:

anytime bud, I use it on alot of cars including my own. unreal for how slick it makes the paint feel!


----------



## -Raven-

-PJB- said:


> Nice test, and more Prima Amigo experiments which is good from my POV!
> 
> There does appear to be a noticeable difference there. Do you think you'd have had the same difference if not applied by machine? I'm interested in whether these glazes, including EZ creme only come "alive" by machine.
> 
> I'm going to give my car another going over with Amigo come the spring... I'm tempted to leave it for a few hrs to cure (in line with advice I've read somewhere on here). And maybe layer it?
> 
> Either way, Lexus is looking good :thumb:


Poor pics, but if you stand on one leg with one eye closed, and your tongue sticking out, you can see the difference better! :lol:

Very noticeable difference in person as you'll be fully aware of! :thumb:

I've always applied by DA to be honest. I've tried applying it on thick and leaving it, but it just looks the same to me as using it normally.


----------



## Sti_Brumby

Amigo is one of the best Glazes i've used, It's awesome on Blue to.

Still getting used to my DSLR so not the best pictures


----------



## -Raven-

Nice pics Brumby! I found a few pics of the red SS I did a while ago with Amigo. I'll have to post them later.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Thanks for a very useful review!


----------



## Aucky

Thanks for the test! 
I look forward to the results on the red car!


----------



## Jakub555

Nice test

Thanks for the sharing


----------



## TRD

Amigo has colouring formula I presume..
I've tried it on brown BMW and it gave the wettest look.. with slickness


----------



## -Raven-

TRD said:


> Amigo has colouring formula I presume..
> I've tried it on brown BMW and it gave the wettest look.. with slickness


Not sure. It's lighter in colour than blackhole. I'd imagine it's the polymers they use.

I've found Amigo is nice on all colours! It looks just as good on white as it does black!


----------



## matt-tsi

anyone got some photos of amigo on a red car? post em up please!


----------



## country boy

Always been a big fan of Blackhole but have been very tempted by Amigo after reading reviews on here.However i think i'm gonna get the Danase wet Glaze 2.0 when it comes into stock here in the UK.


----------



## -Raven-

It's red that's suprised me the most with Amigo.  It looks just like an oil glaze - deep, wet, and glossy. Very impressed with it. :thumb:

Here is a red one that I've done in Amigo. LSP was TurtleWax Platinum paste wax. This just darkens the paint a bit, nothing special, but it lasts a long time. Perfect for other peoples cars.


----------



## Paddy_R

matt-tsi said:


> anyone got some photos of amigo on a red car? post em up please!


Amigo topped of with supernatural:


----------



## DesertDog

Prima Amigo + Pinnacle Souveran


----------



## -Raven-

Stunning DesertDog!


----------



## puppag

Looks like im going to have to get some Amigo!


----------



## Sti_Brumby

You wont be dissapointed! :thumb:


----------



## keithjeb

Bit of a thread revival - but quick question on suitable waxes for this - I have Dodo Hard Candy & Nattys Red Paste, would either of these be suitable for use over this? The blurb seems to suggest it needs a synthetic wax.

Its going on a passion red c30, and I really like the finish on that XC


----------



## Bulkhead

keithjeb said:


> Bit of a thread revival - but quick question on suitable waxes for this - I have Dodo Hard Candy & Nattys Red Paste, would either of these be suitable for use over this? The blurb seems to suggest it needs a synthetic wax.
> 
> Its going on a passion red c30, and I really like the finish on that XC


I use Vic's red and RBJE over Amigo with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## camerashy

As a newbie, is Amigo OK to put on a lava grey car, and would you put it on after AG super resin polish and before waxing??
Thanks
Dave


----------



## linuxmanju

camerashy said:


> As a newbie, is Amigo OK to put on a lava grey car, and would you put it on after AG super resin polish and before waxing??
> Thanks
> Dave


Correct, Amigo should come after AG and before wax to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Hufty

Anyone compared this to chemical guys blacklight ?


----------



## Guitarjon

I've never been much of a fan of poor boys black hole or white diamond. I do like prima amigo though. 

I always found people who enjoy hand polishing cars get a lot more from black hole but nothing beats paint corrections using a machine.


----------



## mwad

Guys, could you please help me with this....

I was toying with Blackhole to help with minor swirls on my black TT but I'm now toying with the Amigo...

Will either be ok with Autoglym UDS on top?


----------



## gally

Personally you want something with a tad more durability chap. Do you have any other waxes or sealants?

Will you be applying by hand?


----------



## mwad

I would be applying by hand. I also have a white Golf GTi-I use Wekstatt acrylic on that but soon need to replace for the equivalent (Carlack). 

Why would the durability be bad? 
Would UDS not be suitable?


----------



## gally

The reason I question it is you're sort of looking for fillers and cleansing especially on white, i'd personally look into something with more bite than the 2 glazes, especially by hand.

Something more durable is a must in my opinion. What protection products do you have?


----------



## mwad

Sorry for the confusion. The car I want to use the glaze/wax on is a black TT. 
I just referred to the White Golf as you asked if I had any other wax/sealant.


----------



## andyrst

What pad is best for DA using prima?


----------



## gally

andyrst said:


> What pad is best for DA using prima?


Plenty of good ones, I find Amigo works best on clean paint. Blue 3m, Blue/black hex are both perfect.


----------



## gally

mwad said:


> Sorry for the confusion. The car I want to use the glaze/wax on is a black TT.
> I just referred to the White Golf as you asked if I had any other wax/sealant.


Has the car been corrected?

Amigo and BH work better by hand, I would be massively tempted by something like Auto Finesse Tripple via damp applicator and then a nice solid wax. BH finis wax can be bought for a few quid in a 50ml pot. Great combo depending on what you're looking for,


----------

